# Early sun am group rides in dc



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking for one... Any bike shops have 'em? (before 8 am).


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Don’t know of any before 8. Bicycle Place in Chevy Chase (Grubb Road) has one that leaves at about 8:30, thought. 35ish miles.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Slim Chance said:


> Don’t know of any before 8. Bicycle Place in Chevy Chase (Grubb Road) has one that leaves at about 8:30, thought. 35ish miles.


The Bicycle Place ride can have as many as 100 riders in it, and it is usually split in 3 groups A/B/C. The A's don't wait for anybody. The B's ride ahead but wait for the C's at certain points. There is a lot of stop sign and red light running on this ride. I did it once, and that was enough for me.

There is another ride out of DC on Beach Drive that heads up Beach drive and then out to Potomac and points further out in Montgomery County. I don't know where it goes after Potomac because I ended up getting dropped at that point. It has a bunch of rollers out in Montgomery County. I believe there is a 7:00 and 10:00 ride and it contains a bunch of racers in it. If you are interested in it, I can ask some of my buddies about it and get you some additional details.


----------



## hrt4me (Aug 9, 2008)

The Oxon Hill Bicycle Club occasionally has early Sunday rides.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I ride solo or with maybe 2 other people, max- always before 8am. Usually head over the Key Br. from Arlington then out towards River Rd. via Reservoir/MacArthur. Shoot me a message if you;re ever interested.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

The Bike Rack has one at 8:30 but I think they've been having an early start to the ride recently (i.e.a seperate group that does the same ride much earlier)

http://www.bikerackdc.com/


----------

